# Texas Panhandle HRC NFRA Test



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Hello everyone:

I just wanted to let everyone know that the Texas Panhandle Hunting Retriever Club will be hosting our first NFRA on May 15th and 16th. I would like to envite everyone to come out and join us for what I think is going to be a great test. The test will be held at Greenbelt Lake which is just north of Clarendon, Texas. Greenbelt Lake has some fantastic land and water concepts which make for some challenging tests. It would be a great chance for everyone to meet our Swishy/Fancy moderator among other RTF regulars. We will host all of the NFRA stakes including:

Junior
Derby
Senior
Master
Open

More informtion on the various stakes can be obtained from the NFRA web site--www.nfra.us


On Saturday night we will have a banquet hosted by Frank Hommel at the Bar-H Ranch, which is always a fantastic dinner. We will also host a Beginner stake before the banquet for those who are not quite ready to run Junior. We will have some great raffle items including a guided goose hunt, a hand made goose decoy, some great leather dog goods, and lots more. We look forward to seeing everyone there.

The premium is posted on our club's web site at:

http://www.rw.ttu.edu/jbrunjes/NFRA Premium May 2004.pdf

John Brunjes
TPHRC President
________
Glass Bubblers


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Link is broke John.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Shayne:

Our club's web site doesn't handle traffic very well. I have posted the premium on my web site and changed the link on the first post. Crazy computers!!!

John
________
Coach handbags


----------



## JET4 (Mar 3, 2003)

Shayne and John (Meleagris) judging together? mmmm....could be interesting. This should be a great time for everyone. I look forward to seeing a full house there. I guess I should get busy making those "great leather dog products" now that I'm committed to it.

Shayne,

please don't bring that hat...it might get your a$$ kicked in Clarendon, Texas. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

JET


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jet4613 said:


> Shayne,
> 
> please don't bring that hat...it might get your a$$ kicked in Clarendon, Texas. :lol: :lol: :lol:


And making fun of it might get your a$$ dropped in my stake!!! hehehehe

Shayne


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Sounds like fun!!


----------



## JET4 (Mar 3, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Jet4613 said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne,
> ...


I can get dropped all by my self thank you very much. Remember? :twisted:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jet4613 said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Jet4613 said:
> ...


Yeah thats right... your good at getting your dog dropped. This time, try leaving your whistle in the truck and put some duct tape over your mouth... you'll be in good shape then.

Shayne


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't have to wear that hat to run the Macho dawg, do I? Cuz I won't, you know. Wear that hat, I mean. 
Tina


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Tina, "It's in the mail"!!!   

Jerry


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

8) 

But you do know that John is going to be crushed if you didn't include a CD with it, don't you? :wink: 
Tina


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

GEEZ, younguns are never satisfied!! OK, it's just kinda, sorta, semi in the mail. I was thinkin about putting it in the mail. I'll stick one in there.

And I thought WRL had taken on the responsibility with the help of kjrice regarding the distribution. If he accepted that, I know he's a damn aggie!!!

Jerry


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

*SWEET!!!!!*
Thanks, Unca Jerry!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Jerry, where's the Polocks' CD????????


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

"You COULDN'T read my letter if I wrote you"

or how about "She thinks I steal cars"

I think those are the proper lyrics!! Maybe not. I'm pretty sure you would appreciate my W. Tex version of "Fraulein"!!

Jerry


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

I got de-stracted by GDG, but we have confirmed our 6th judge - Mr. Chris Payne has graciously agreed to sit in the chair for us. We'll update the premium as soon as Meleagris gets back from visiting his yella dawg.
Tina


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey, my PM's were not GDG?????  
Yeah, we got the 'Payne in the butt' schedule for NAW YARK too....thanks to Joseph........


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Well, I'm back from visiting Marlin and I got the premium updated. A special thanks to Chris for stepping in at the last second and helping us out. Putting these tests together can be very stressful and i really appreciate his willingness to help. 

Again I would like to invite everyone to come. We have a small but great club here in the panhandle and we would all love to have you come out. If you have any questions or would like me to mail a premium please contact me. We look forward to seeing you there.

John Brunjes
email: [email protected]
________
Box vaporizer


----------



## JET4 (Mar 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Hey everyone:

Just wanted to post one final reminder about our test this weekend. You have a couple of days left to get in your entries. We would really love to have you come out.

John
________
LovelyWendie


----------



## Philip (Feb 3, 2003)

hey gang

Any RTFers gonna be there? It should be a really great test. Great grounds and a great group of people. I'll be at the Derby running my dog and I'd be willing to bet that I'm shooting flyers somewhere the rest of the day. So come join us and have a great time. And look for me, I'd love to meet some of ya.

Philip


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll be there and ready to take all yall's abuse.

Is the macho choco dawg entered in Open and Master?

Shayne


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Master on Saturday and Open on Sunday. Shayne can you fill out an entry and email it to me???

John
________
MARIJUANA STRAIN INDEX


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Come on people get those entries in, NFRA don't bite, just gives ya another place to play with the dawgs and title.

Plus yer passing up the chance to meet alot of quality dawg people that are workin' their butts off to make the weekend fun.

Come play..........


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Looks like it is going to be a beautiful weekend for running the dogs.

Here is the link to  weather.com for Clarendon Texas


----------



## chuck strange (Jun 20, 2003)

Thans for the weather update mr don

I know some of the Dallas Boys are making the trip up
Brian, Rex, Larry, Chuck, JC that I know of have not
heard from a few others

I just want to know if you have been using that hammer ?

cs


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Used it to put your ribbon on the wall.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*How many*

hey yall ...How many entries yall got so far? we are into the second year now, And Im interested in seeing some growth! can someone send me a premium for Stillwater? Chris sent me one online ...but I cant get it on this computer.....P.O. Box 906,Pine Grove,La 70453....Thanks


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

You go *******, you support them and the favor is returned two fold, and that's how new clubs get started.

Good luck to ya Jay.......give them some support......


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Any results for the weekend?


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

The complete results will be available on the NFRA website soon, but here are the qualifiers:

Sat Jr: 13 entered/4 qualified

FTW - Scout/Joseph McCann
FTW - Candy/David Miller
Drake/Sam McGaughy
Magic/Rex Plaster

Sat Derby: 6/1
FTW Sera/Terrell Cooke

Sat Sr: 5/1
FTW Ellie/Ronnie Hill

Sat Master: 9/3
FTW Ace/Terrell Cooke
Luke/JC Strange
Bosco/Joseph McCann

Sat Open: 5/1
FTW Buddy/Terrell Cooke

Sun Jr: 12/9
FTW Bindi/Philip Smith
FTW Magic/Rex Plaster
Remi/JC Strange
Stormy/Michelle Todd
Belle/Jake Maurer
Scout/Joseph McCann
Amy/Don Ritter
Drake/Sam McGaughy
Fincher/Joseph McCann

Sun Derby: 6/2
FTW Kea/Joseph McCann
Sera/Terrell Cooke

Sun Sr: 5/3
FTW Drake/Larry Cheek
Marlin/Tina Brunjes
Ellie/Ronnie Hill

Sun Master: 8/4
FTW Cooper/Joseph McCann
Chess/Joseph McCann
Aggie/Jeff Dean
Bosco/Joseph McCann

Sun Open: 8/5
FTW Cooper/Joseph McCann
Buddy/Terrell Cooke ****TITLE****NFRA's 1st FTC!!!!!  
Bailey/Tina Brunjes
Ace/Terrell Cooke
Jet/Terrell Cooke


----------

